# new weatherstrip?



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

anyone know where to find the stuff? just want to replace all of mine since im getting a bit of moisture, it all looks like its making good contact but no matter how much i try to dry it out, it seems to get a little damp. so in turn instead of trying to find where its coming from im just going to replace it all, never hurts on an 87 t-top.


----------



## AngelZ (Jan 14, 2007)

Try Black Dragon Automotive:

Black Dragon Automotive - Online Catalog, page 14
and
Black Dragon Automotive - Online Catalog, page 15


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

AngelZ said:


> Try Black Dragon Automotive:
> 
> Black Dragon Automotive - Online Catalog, page 14
> and
> Black Dragon Automotive - Online Catalog, page 15


:woowoo: awesome! thx man, just what i was looking for


----------

